# 9 Month Long Sculpt Finally Finished!! Predator!



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

This was a labor of love, never sculpted in my life but I am finally finished!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's beautiful ELH! You are very talented.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. I'm still amazed. This is a great sculpt and for your first one


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you it took months to do but not all at one time. A little here a little there. And when it came together it really was easy at the end. I am done for sculpting for a while, but I might try something next year who knows?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great.....can we see some working pics?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Movie quality - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome job! Even knowing this started out as a suit of armor, I can't tell that that's what it was.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Just freakin amazing Erin! I can only imagine how incredible it looks in person. You nailed it! It is so cool to watch something like this come together. Thanks for posting your wicked cool scuplt.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome! Great detail, so much effort, it shows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

beelce said:


> Looks great.....can we see some working pics?


Sure! 
Here is a thread with what it looked like at the start and my process from start to finish.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21330

It is hard to imagine that it was a suit of armor with a mask!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That.... is awesome! It probably helps that I love predators, really good work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nine months - it's like birthing a baby

You did such a fantastic job on this - definitely a labor of love, and it shows in the quality of the final piece.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Outstanding work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nine months - it's like birthing a baby
> 
> You did such a fantastic job on this - definitely a labor of love, and it shows in the quality of the final piece.


I could have done without that imagery. lol It looks great.


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Amazing! Awesome work. I wish I would have started a bit sooner. I haven't even finished carving out the cheapo blow mold skelly ribs I bought! Fantastic job!!!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That is so freakin awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job! Now all you need are some of those Alien Egg Pods along the walls and you'll be all set!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a wonderful job on him.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is too cool!!! Awesome job on this guy!!!Where are you going to place him on Halloween?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sky is the limit when you put your mind to it ....awesome job on him !!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

awesome! I love the Predator too. Nice job ELH


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work! you have every reason to be proud of him!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That came out so amazing. You have every right to be proud. I would display that year round in front of my house.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you so much! I am going to keep him up in my basement I think, cant put him away after Halloween.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing work, especially the detail in the skin!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic job .


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy ****ake!!!! That is some awesomeest work!!!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks really cool! Great work!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Hot dam Erin that is amazing!
It will look amazing with those egg pods.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awhhh wow


----------

